# Cone Biopsy/Cervical Cancer



## 15539 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am 32 years old and i have had a cone biopsy done about 8 months ago due to the fact that i have cervical cancer.Now i am 7 weeks pregant and i am worried if there is a risk for me and my baby. What are my chances of going full term with the baby? Can anyone relate to me?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome to the board ladie love


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Your cervix may be weakened by the cone biopsy. In some women who have had a cone biopsy, there is a risk that the cervix may start to open too soon because of the weight of the growing baby. If your doctor thinks this may happen to you, you can have a sort of running stitch put around the cervix to hold it shut. Your doctor may call this a purse string suture. The stitch is cut before you go into labour, usually at about week 37 of your pregnancy. The cervix can then open normally for the baby to come out.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Not that I normally hang out in the women's group (I'm a guy), just saw the title.My wife had some pre-cancerous cells back around 1985 and one thing they did was take a cone biopsy. We had 3 kids later but her cervix would never dialate beyond a few centimeters during labor (she went 24 hrs the first time before a C-section). The biopsy can create scar tissue and they claim scar tissue won't dialate.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I actaully read something to the contrary...could be ZigZag your wife may have not dialated properly even if she had not had a cone biopsy. Its not uncommon for some women."There have been reports of labour being longer in women who have had cone biopsy because the cervix takes longer to open. But this has not been confirmed by research. And you are no more likely to need a caesarian after cone biopsy either."


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by tltrull:I actaully read something to the contrary...could be ZigZag your wife may have not dialated properly even if she had not had a cone biopsy. Its not uncommon for some women.


True, we'll never know. The doctors claimed scar tissue doesn't stretch and after trying to deliver normally for two babies, we just scheduled a c-section for the third.


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Please dont worry, my sister had a cone biopsy seven years ago and was really worried because she wanted a baby. two years later she fell pregnant and everything went fine for her, she had a gorgeous baby girl who is five now. My sisters health is fine too, she has had no recuurrence of the problem and is living a normal life and having yearly smears that are alway normal. She did have to have the stitch that is mentioned to keep the cervix closed and she did have to have a c section but I dont know if that was to do with the stitch or for other problems, anyway, she coped fine and is now thinking of having another baby.


----------

